# Symbole für Visualisierung im svg-Format



## Vaninger (11 November 2010)

Hallo Leute,
bastel zur Zeit an der Visualisierung meiner Anlage und mein Visualisierungsprogramm verwendet hierzu Dateien im svg bzw. xml Format.
Hat vielleicht jemand eine Idee, wo ich hierzu Symbole (z. B. Schalter, Taster usw.) bekommen könnte?

Gibt es hier Freeware oder hat jemand schon mal Symbole erstellt und würde diese zur Verfügung stellen?

Danke für die Antwort!

Gruß
Vaninger


----------



## Slash (12 November 2010)

Hallo bei wikipedia kannst du sogut wie alle Schaltzeichen im svg format runterladen.


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spezial:Suche/Liste_der_Schaltzeichen_(Elektrik/Elektronik)

Gruß Slash


----------



## Corosop15 (12 November 2010)

Hallo Slash,

klickt man auf den Link, fehlt die Seite....

Corosop15

Edit: Geht jetzt doch, haben die Seite wwohl gerade umgelagert.


----------



## Slash (12 November 2010)

Nein haben sie nicht...

aber ich hatte es schon vorher gemerkt und deswegen den link geändert


----------



## Chräshe (12 November 2010)

Hallo Vaninger,

  zum bearbeiten von SVG- Dateien gibt es Inkscape. Der Vorteil von SVG ist, dass es sich um eine Vektorgrafik handelt. Du kannst die Größe recht einfach anpassen, ohne dass es gleich pixelig wird… 

  Gruß
  Chräshe


----------



## Günni1977 (15 November 2010)

Hi,
das ist ne schöne Sammlung bei Wikipedia. Kann man das auch alles zusammen runterladen oder muss man jedes Zeichen einzeln laden?


----------



## Slash (15 November 2010)

Hi

also meines Wissens musst du jede Datei manuell herunterladen.

Gruß Slash


----------



## netmaster (15 November 2010)

Es gibt für Firefox ein Addon wo dir alle Elemente eines bestimmten Typs von einer Seite runterläd und in einen Ordner speichert.


----------



## Weschi (17 November 2010)

Welche Seite ich auch durchaus gut finde ist http://www.bildburg.de
Hier finden sich viele Texturen , Animationen ect. für die Hausautomatisierung.
Zwar ist nichts fertiges dabei aber mit geringen Kenntnissen kann man da schon was raus machen .


----------



## Vaninger (17 November 2010)

Hallo Leute,
vielen Dank für die Antworten. Werde mal versuchen, mit Inkscape ein paar Taster und dergleichen zu zeichnen, funktioniert ja soweit ganz gut...

Im Anhang mal ein nachgemalter Taster...

Schöne Grüße

Vaninger


----------

